# Alaska Cruise Series



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Diverting from my Chile-to-L.A. cruise adventure for a few weeks to do a more travel timely Alaska cruise blog. First up, _Behind the Scenes on the Norwegian Sun_. Sample shots:


----------



## AjaxMinoan (Oct 30, 2011)

Strange, a friend of mine just went on an Alaskan Cruise.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

AjaxMinoan said:


> Strange, a friend of mine just went on an Alaskan Cruise.


Hope your friend enjoyed it.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples of the shots posted in Friday's _The Norwegian Sun in Juneau_:




























And a restaurant review:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Some samples from the shots posted in today's _The Norwegian Sun Docks in Skagway_:


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Doug, where was the first shot taken? I want to say Prince William....


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

The first shot on the Skagway post?  That was taken in Skagway on the walk into town via Congress Way.  I took the shot facing southwest, I believe.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

R. Doug said:


> The first shot on the Skagway post? That was taken in Skagway on the walk into town via Congress Way. I took the shot facing southwest, I believe.


no, the very first photo in this thread.... where did the cruise start?


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, _that_ shot. The cruise started in Vancouver, but that particular photo was taken in Juneau. I chose it for the Norwegian Sun Tour shot because it was one of the more striking photos of the outside of the ship.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from today's restaurant review and other items in_Skipping Ahead - Anchorage, Glacier Brewhouse, and the Road to Talkeetna_:




























And the best seafood chowder we've ever had:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of the many shots posted in today's *Fun Photo Friday - Alaskan Glacier Preview*:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of the shots posted in today's _Norwegian Sun Enters Glacier Bay_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of the many photos posted in today's _The Norwegian Sun Explores Margerie Glacier_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample photos from the many posted in Friday's _The Norwegian Sun Cruises Glacier Bay_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots from today's post _The Norwegian Sun at the Hubbard Glacier_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of the photos posted in today's _Norwegian Sun Continues at Hubbard Glacier_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Sample shots of the magnificent and still advancing Hubbard Glacier in today's blog post _Fun Photo Friday - Hubbard Glacier Favorites_:



















Including this snap of ice breaking off the glacier face and crashing into the water:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples of the shots posted in today's _Traveling the Kenai Peninsula to Portage Glacier_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the photos I posted in today's _Cruising Portage Lake and Getting Close to Portage Glacier_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the shots posted in today's ]_Fun Photo Friday - Portage Glacier Favorites_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Samples from the photos posted in today's _Departing Glacier Bay Aboard the Norwegian Sun_:


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Concluding my Alaska series with a link to my most ambitious video to date in _One Last Glimpse of Alaska and Her Glaciers_[/url]:


----------



## harpwriter (Sep 28, 2010)

Beautiful!  I went on an Alaskan cruise a few years ago and would LOVE to go on another!


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you, Laura.  So glad you enjoyed the show.  When's your next Alaska cruise?  We've done, like, six so far.


----------

